# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Taliban Afganistanın kuzeyi, Güney Türkistana yerleşiyor

## ceydaaa

adaeef.jpgPakistan ile Afganistan sınırı arasında Veziristan bölgesinde bulunan Taliban direnişçilerinin, Afganistanın kuzeyi, Güney Türkistana yerleşmeye başladığı belirtildi
Pakistan ile Afganistan sınırı arasında bulunan Veziristan bölgesinde, Pakistan ordusu tarafından ağır darbe alan Taliban örgütü direnişçilerinin, Afganistanın kuzey bölgesine (Güney Türkistan) kaçarak yerleşmeye başladığı bildirildi.
Afganistanın kuzeyi, Güney Türkistanın vilayetlerinden Şıbırğanda yaşayan görgü tanıklarının bildirdiğine göre Taliban örgütü, Semengan, Kunduz ve Bağlandan sonra Faryap vilayetinin Andköy ilçesine de gelmeye başladılar.
Andköyun Karamkol kasabasındaki medreselere Pakistandan gelen Taliban savaşçılarının yerleştiğini ifade eden görgü tanıkları, hepsinin eylemlere katılan birer katil olduklarını ve artık bölgeye tehlike saçmaya başladığını belirttiler.
Bu örgütlere karşı hiç bir önlem alınamadığını dile getiren tanıklar, Şıbırğanda bulunan meşhur (Leyli Çölü) Daşti leyli çölünde yıllarca çobanlık yapan, bölge ve insanını çok iyi tanıyan yerliler de son zamanlarda yeni motosikletlerle Peştun kökenli silahlı insanların çoğaldığını, Daştı Leyli çölünün Zümerrüt, Çokkan, Türkmen Kuyu gibi bölgelerinde çoğaldığını haber verdiler.
Ayrıca kuzeydeki bölgede her gece sabah saat 5′e kadar yabancı devriye uçaklarının uçtuğu belirtildi.

----------

